

Take a dose of Snowcrash - access_denied
http://www.random.org/cgi-bin/randbitmap?format=png&width=500&height=320&zoom=2

======
access_denied
The effect wasn't as strong as in the novel (luckily), but it was strangely
relaxing to look at it while knowing it came from true randomness.

